# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: Αλλαγές για πελάτες καρτοκινητής

## nnn

Ανακοινώνεται ότι *από 01/09/2017 για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής WHAT’S UP, COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ & FROG της COSMOTE,  το χρονικό διάστημα μετά το πέρας του οποίου, και εφόσον ο συνδρομητής δεν έχει πραγματοποιήσει ανανέωση χρηματικού υπολοίπου κατά τη διάρκεια αυτού, ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα φραγή εισερχομένων και εξερχομένων κλήσεων καθώς και γραπτών μηνυμάτων (SMS), μειώνεται από 12 σε 4 μήνες (120 ημέρες).                                                   
Η ανωτέρω μείωση του χρονικού διαστήματος, ισχύει και για τους συνδρομητές που έχουν προβεί σε ανανέωση χρηματικού υπολοίπου πριν την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία. * 

Στους συνδρομητές που έχουν προβεί στην τελευταία ανανέωση του χρηματικού τους υπολοίπου σε χρόνο μεγαλύτερο των τεσσάρων μηνών από την άνω ημερομηνία, την 1/9/2017 θα γίνει φραγή εισερχόμενων και εξερχομένων κλήσεων.  

Eπιπλέον, ανακοινώνεται ότι *από 01/09/2017 επέρχονται οι παρακάτω αλλαγές για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας WHAT’S UP της COSMOTE που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στην Φοιτητική Προσφορά του προγράμματος: * 
•	Η χρέωση του πακέτου «1.000’ προς όλα τα δίκτυα + 200ΜΒ για ένα μήνα» με ενσωματωμένη χρήση 1.000’ λεπτών ομιλίας/βιντεοκλησεων προς όλα τα κινητά και σταθερά εθνικά δίκτυα και 200ΜΒ Internet, αυξάνεται από  5,04€ σε 6€, και  τα 200ΜΒ ενσωματωμένου όγκου δεδομένων αυξάνονται σε 400ΜΒ. Τα λοιπά χαρακτηριστικά του πακέτου παραμένουν ως έχουν. 
Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ενεργοποιήσει το παραπάνω πακέτο έως και την 31/08/2017, θα συνεχίζουν να χρησιμοποιούν τo πακέτο αυτό με τις υφιστάμενες παροχές έως τη λήξη τους ή μέχρι την εξάντληση των παροχών τους. 

•	Η χρέωση του πακέτου «1.200’ και 100 SMS προς όλα τα δίκτυα + 600ΜΒ για ένα μήνα» με ενσωματωμένη χρήση 1.200’ λεπτών ομιλίας/βιντεοκλησεων και 100 γραπτών μηνυμάτων (SMS) προς όλα τα κινητά και σταθερά εθνικά δίκτυα και 600ΜΒ Internet, μειώνεται  από 7,06€ σε 7€. Η προσφορά με την οποία παρέχονται με το πακέτο  1.200 SMS αντί των 100 SMS, και ισχύει έως 31/08/2017 παρατείνεται  έως 30/09/2017. Τα λοιπά χαρακτηριστικά του πακέτου παραμένουν ως έχουν. 
Οι συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής WHAT’S UP, COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ & FROG της COSMOTE έχουν δικαίωμα να καταγγείλουν αζημίως τη σύνδεσή τους εντός ενός μηνός από τη δημοσίευση της παρούσας 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ενημερωθείτε από το www.cosmote.gr και από την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE στο 13888 (χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση από κινητό COSMOTE, συμπ. ΦΠΑ). 

Για την καρτοκινητή FROG επισκεφθείτε την ιστοσελίδα www.frogmobile.gr ή επικοινωνήστε με το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών FROG στο 1299 (χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση από κινητό FROG, συμπ. ΦΠΑ).
*Πηγή : Cosmote*

----------

